
BET HN: In 5 Years Uber Will Be Using Self Driving Cars from Tesla - mrharrison
Uber and Tesla are both so aggressive, that I bet in five years Uber will be using self driving cars from Tesla.<p>Who wants to take me up on this bet?
======
ksherlock
I will. Even assuming Tesla has a street-legal self-driving car (that works
outside the interstate), owning and operating cars ($70-80,000 a piece) is a
pretty big change in Uber's business model. That's not a unicorn business
model, it's a pack mule business model.

